# Anyone mount lights on fisher poly caster?



## Santry426 (Nov 18, 2009)

Just added a new fisher poly caster to my truck. I can't see **** now!  I have some fancy led backup lights but there on my backrack and now useless while the vbox is in the truck!. I'm gonna add a backup camera for added safty but still would like to add two led work lights to spreader so I can see using mirrors at night and material flow out the unit. I know fisher makes a work light kit but I cant find pictures anywhere. Has anyone mounted some on thier own units that can share some pictures or thoughts?


----------

